# Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

Yes, the car itself is ridiculously hot. Yes, we couldn't believe the model, either. The '80s evidently never died, they just moved to the Fatherland.








"The Golf Variant RaVe 270 was developed and built by Volkswagen Individual GmbH. The idea behind this car: to transfer GTI and R32 feeling to a Golf Variant for the first time. So the RaVe 270 was made faster by a performance-enhanced version of the Golf GTI engine and the 4Motion all-wheel drive of the Golf R32. Forces between the engine and all-wheel drive are distributed by the DSG dual clutch transmission. 
"After just 5.8 seconds, the Golf Variant RaVe 270 is already moving at 100 km/h. Not until 250 km/h is reached do the electronics stop further acceleration."
*Gallery*
*Full Story*


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

holy crap.







I wish we could get our hands on those.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (5_Cent)*

Is that Rod Stewart?


----------



## vdubnchef (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (Mehr_PSI)*

Holy Crap..I want it....


----------



## Mk3WhiteWolf (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (vdubnchef)*

That's just the most hideous set of tail lights I've ever seen in my life.
Also I wish the model wasn' there, so I could see the whole unbroken view of the side profile.


_Modified by Mk3WhiteWolf at 2:49 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Blue Turbo (May 11, 2006)

Me want!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

Sweet car!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Now that I would buy


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_Is that Rod Stewart?









thats funny


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (acetate909)*

Boo-urns to the tails. The rest looks pretty damn fine to me.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (gnavs)*

I want to take some E!


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

We ll never get it as usual, but this would rank on top of my list as a next car. 
Wagon, AWD, Turbo. Perfect. And I dont care if it is DSG or not. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VW for making it.







for not bringing it here.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VW for making it.







for not bringing it here.

Who said they'd make more than 1???
I Like a lot of stuff in it, but the sound system is a little reeeediculous. If you put anything over the plexiglass in the "cargo area", it would slide all over the place.








This would have the effect of
a: scratching the living hell out of the plexi, and
b: snapping-off your ipod!
Yeah, I know, it's just a concept, but the rest of it seems production ready. It's a bit odd, having one part be too 'concepty' and the rest quite believable in production terms. 
Edit: The sound system makes it so that the seat doesn't even fold down! ARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAARRRGH!


_Modified by Air and water do mix at 4:45 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_Is that RaVe Stewart?

fixed


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (gtimagic)*

Nice its basically a Golf GTI 4-Motion on roids!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (Mk3WhiteWolf)*



Mk3WhiteWolf said:


> Also I wish the model wasn' there, so I could see the whole unbroken view of the side profile.
> Nailed that one, glad I'm not the only one thinking it.


----------



## z_gti_z (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

tell me that is coming to the states...


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

In my opinion, that is the best front end VW has ever designed. And...if that is Rod Stewart, send him my way.


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

Ah, the replacement for my '03 Jetta 2.0 Wagon! My '06 GLI will be envious. I like what I'm seeing except the Sound System emphasis. Looks like 4-Motion needed to distribute all of that power effectively. If it's a Variant, it will be carrying stuff from time to time! The 270, 4-Motion stuff, w/DSG?....Bring it on over here in the US!


----------



## Thrasher_20ae (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (TrueValue)*

I really would have liked to see it without the lame model standing in front


----------



## jarapiri (Jun 12, 2006)

Variant...


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Nice its basically a Golf GTI 4-Motion on roids! 

No kidding! Now *THAT's* what I've been waiting for! A VW AWD turbo wagon! If that thing goes into production, I would sell my right arm for one! I could care less about the audio/video stuff. I just want the 2.0T in AWD in wagon form! I've told myself that I'm going back to AWD and Turbo for the next car (and wagon) if I can help it. The only car to fit that in the VAG family is the B5 S4 Avant, which I've lusted over for years, but to get what I love about my MKV with those options!? Good gracious, that would be sweet!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x 1billion!


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (VWYankee)*

idk if i need that much techno blowing power.....i will stick with my ipod and bose haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

I luv FemMullets. Show her in a few adds during Nascar and this thing would Sell, sell, sell.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re:*

I like it.
A lot.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

Not really very practical for a wagon now, is it?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

ahahaha, the model makes me feel like it is the 80's all over again(although i was never really "in" the 80's).
edit: oh, i guess that VWvortex feels that way too by reading the first line of this post.
btw, you should put that photo on the homepage. it is epic.


_Modified by verb.move at 10:31 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_No kidding! Now *THAT's* what I've been waiting for! A VW AWD turbo wagon! 

You are not alone...


----------



## 20AE428 (Feb 23, 2005)

Great sounding engine with AWD in a sport wagon. All a great idea which as usual should have been brought to market already instead of being a concept. Unfortunately this is a butt ugly car.


----------



## travbrack (Oct 3, 2007)

kuhl


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

A JETTA GLI SPORTWAON FOR THE US WOULD BE NICE


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

I am torn between a nicely modded Jetta Sportwagen & a Tiguan. I like the wagons space and price but would really like AWD and pretty much any new Audi is too much $$. 
This is perfect! It satisfies all my needs & wants








I think a rubber monster mat could easily be added to the cargo area top protect the plexi. I dont foresee anyone driving around w/ their ipod in the hatch. That would be for show mode only








Looks a bit Saab'ish in the rear. The wheels are too chroma-bling for my tastes. They got the right idea this time w/ placing the tailpipes toward the outside.
Anyone else notice the nice front seats









unobstructed side view











_Modified by gtimagic at 1:02 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show ([email protected])*

NOT ANOTHER SLUSHBOX!!!! HOW ABOUT A MANUAL FOR ONCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (B5Speedo)*

1. This is a concept car!
2. DSG is not a slush box (although it is an automatic or automated transmission, from the user interface).


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
2. DSG is not a slush box (although it is an automatic or automated transmission, from the user interface).

Nope! Auto = slush box!


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_I am torn between a nicely modded Jetta Sportwagen & a Tiguan. I like the wagons space and price but would really like AWD and pretty much any new Audi is too much $$. 
This is perfect! It satisfies all my needs & wants








I think a rubber monster mat could easily be added to the cargo area top protect the plexi. I dont foresee anyone driving around w/ their ipod in the hatch. That would be for show mode only








Looks a bit Saab'ish in the rear. The wheels are too chroma-bling for my tastes. They got the right idea this time w/ placing the tailpipes toward the outside.
Anyone else notice the nice front seats









unobstructed side view








_Modified by gtimagic at 1:02 PM 12-3-2007_


Do you mean that they look like Euro R seats?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (B5Speedo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Speedo* »_
Nope! Auto = slush box!

I really, really don't want to make this into another DSG vs. manual vs. auto thread, but the term "slush box" as commonly used refers to the torque converter, which is, well, a slush box. A DSG does not have a torque converter. Consequently, it has (i) less drive train loss, and (ii) better fuel economy (apart from being able to shift faster than any other type of transmission). Thus, knowledgeable car enthusiasts typically do not refer to the DSG as a slush box. Still, many refer to it as an automatic or automated transmission.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (B5Speedo)*

X infinity next time someone goes you need to get a new vw im gona say the good ones arent stick


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Thus, knowledgeable car enthusiasts typically do not refer to the DSG as a slush box. Still, many refer to it as an automatic or automated transmission.

However, many also refer to it as a slush box since it is a not manual and never will be. I'm really tired of VW sending cars to the US that are not manual. They have done it with the Passat and the R32 already. However, in Europe there is a choice.










_Modified by B5Speedo at 4:47 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

No arguing that it would be sweet in GTI guise is there? It'd basically be an R but -300lbs. Fun.


----------



## 1.8TmAdchEN (Mar 29, 2006)

HORRIBLE


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TmAdchEN)*

i must say, in person it looks hot..








i was impressed


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

WhAt'S wItH VoLkSwAgEn UsInG AzIan StYlE tYpInG fOr *RaVe* ???
I wonder how much does the factory boser job will cost the consumer???


_Modified by GT17V at 5:07 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I love the front end, thunder bunnyesque. If that was the front on the next GTI, that would be much better than current model. Nice car.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_WhAt'S wItH VoLkSwAgEn UsInG AzIan StYlE tYpInG fOr *RaVe* ???

I have a feeling it stands for *R* *V*ariant the rest is to do with the sound system


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton)*

i like those lines a whole lot better than the standard mkv. drop that broad, needs helga..


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (feels_road)*

So its pretty much a Jetta Sportwagen 2.0T DSG with an ECU chip, a body kit, and big speakers?
Big whoop.

BUT AWD is definitely cool. If they did this with TDI+DSG+AWD, that would be HOTTTT.


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

That pic above looks great. Way better than the studio shots.
Is that all it will be? Chip-tuning?


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Shows Golf Variant RaVe 270 at Essen Motor Show (feels_road)*

fabulous variant!!! OOMPH! the best hard rock band from wolfsburg..check em out sometime


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it looks great, including the rims, rear is ok, could be better.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re:*

yet another dub we wont get



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vdubjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjim* »_yet another dub we wont get



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
it's a concept..


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

That car is drop dead sexy. I'd trade my '06 GLI for one of those things. I've wanted AWD for a while and I've also been wanting a wagon to store more stuff... This car does it for me.
About the tails... nothing a little tint can't fix.


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rod Stewart?


----------



## GTIVrScott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*

This is the drivetrain combo VW NEEDS to be offering in all MK-V's especially the variant when introduced next year.
I want to add that is the worst "model" I've seen next to a car ever.


_Modified by GTIVrScott at 2:19 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## rudolf.s (Nov 3, 2005)

DSG is much faster then you are with a manual gearbox!








Now, there is a new dream in my life: RaVe 270...


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (rudolf.s)*



rudolf.s said:


> DSG is much faster then you are with a manual gearbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

That's amazing it looks so much better in the 'in person' shot. I'd rock it, needs black mirrors though. 
Is that an Audi A3 body?


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ol_Dubber)*

I actually like it, but those chrome wheels have got to go. And bring back the Obstructed view









Laz


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_I actually like it, but those chrome wheels have got to go. 

It looks like they have more of a polished look more than anything else.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

A nice set of BBS CH will fix that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_I actually like it, but those chrome wheels have got to go. And bring back the Obstructed view









Laz


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_A nice set of BBS CH will fix that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There's better BBS' out there than CH's.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

The only thing worth a crap is the audio system. Otherwise, it's a wagon with the same engine used in every other mk v and same 4 motion controlled by the gay ass DSG. We won't see it anyway (maybe it's better that way). It'll be expensive. And it will be an inefficient gas hound like the rest of the stuff VWs been putting out. Again, another miserable attempt at putting out something the vw public truly wants. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif until they do, I'm sticking with old school v-dubs that have a real clutch and real stick shifter.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Hey junior, what the hell does better mean?


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
There's better BBS' out there than CH's.


----------

